# Ruckeln bei NBA 2k15 (PC)



## BlackCarlos (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi Community,

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Tage das besagte Game & Ich muss sagen das es tierisch ruckelt!!! Der letzte NVIDIA Treiber hat auch keine Verbesserung gebracht,eher noch NBA 2k15 verschlechtert,deswegen musste Ich den vorherigen Treiber Neu drauf packen!!!
Hat sonst noch jemand von Euch dieses Problem?


----------



## Teo_90 (12. Oktober 2014)

SLI funktioniert momentan noch nicht .. aber ansonsten läuft's ganz flüssig und schaut super aus!


----------



## ManChild (13. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht findest du hier eine Lösung?:
NLSC • Request for feedback regarding micro-stuttering


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2014)

In einem Vorgänger hatte ich auch ganz kleine ruckler.
Die Lösung war bei der Auflösung die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 59 statt 60 Hz zu stellen.


----------

